# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) شروحات :  How to enter unlcok code to Alcatel Guide here

## mohamed73

بعد الحصول على رمز فتح، يجب إدخاله إلى الهاتف الكاتيل.
اعتمادا على نموذج، 3 طرق معروفة للقيام بذلك:
الحالة A:
1 - تشغيل الهاتف الخاص بك مع الكاتيل بطاقة SIM غير مقبولة،
2 - عندما "مفتاح الشبكة أدخل" تظهر رسالة، أدخل إفتح رمز معين.
الحالة B:
1 - تشغيل الهاتف الكاتيل الخاص بك دون بطاقة SIM،
2 - ثم اكتب: * CODE * # 0000 #
3 - لإنهاء اكتب: * # 0001 # * CODE.
C CASE - ينطبق هذا فقط على بعد التمديد-531 بعد التمديد و535-
1 - على الهاتف دون بطاقة SIM التبديل،
2 - اضغط على مفتاح * و، دون الإفراج عن نوع 7 8 9 2 7 2
3 - A الجديدة "إفتح شبكة" القائمة سوف تظهر، ثم اختر "YES"،
4 - أدخل كود   
After you get unlock code , you should enter it to Alcatel phone. 
Depending on model, 3 known ways to do it:
Case A:
1 - Switch ON your Alcatel phone with a NOT ACCEPTED SIM Card,
2 - When the "Enter Network Key" message appears, enter given Unlock Code.
Case B:
1 - Switch ON your Alcatel phone without SIM Card, 
2 - Then type: *#0000*CODE#, 
3 - To finish type: *#0001*CODE#.
Case C - applicable only for ot-531 & ot-535
1 - Switch ON your phone without SIM Card, 
2 - Press the * key and without releasing type 7 8 7 2 9 2, 
3 - A new menu "Unlock Network" will appear, then select "YES", 
4 - Enter the Code .

----------


## chibikhalid

mon alcatel ot983 est de : 
IMEI ; 865928010274252
provider  983x-2amcma1-s40
pays : MAROC 
opertareur MEDITEL
aidez moi svp

----------

